# IBS research



## qmmrdeborah (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you have Irritable Bowel Syndrome? Are you interested in participating in a research study that involves participating in a one-time confidential interview?

Qessential Medical is conducting confidential one-on-one interviews with women and men who have been diagnosed with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS). Please call us at 1-800-932-4249 or email us at [email protected] We'll ask you a few questions to determine whether you qualify for the study. All participants who qualify and complete the interview will receive reimbursement for their time.

If you have questions, please feel free to call, email or visit our website at www.qmmr.net. Thank you and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Moving this to the Research Forum where it belongs.


----------



## kshan876 (Feb 22, 2015)

Do you have Irritable Bowel Syndrome? Are you interested in participating in a research study that involves participating 12 week long study. We are looking for volunteers in Atlanta. Qualified people will receive study mediation for free of cost and no insurance required. http://www.agilecrt.com/current-trials.php or 404.400.2255


----------

